# Good stand to hold reflectors and diffusers?



## m1a1fan (Jun 28, 2008)

Anyone know of a decent stand to hold reflectors and diffusers?  It would have to be portable and not to heavy as I will be taking it to various gardens and flower shows.  Largest reflector it would hold would be 32".  

I looked on B&H but don't exactly know what I'm looking for so I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance!:mrgreen:


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2008)

Take a look at this.  Light, portable, strong.

http://www.bkaphoto.com/detail.asp?section=Flash and Lighting&cat=Light Stands&product=SPBLS32

I own two.  One as a reflector holder and the other for positioning an off camera strobe or a second reflector holder. 

For outdoor use, go to Walmart to the sports department.  They have 10lb ankle weight sets for about $15.00 that wrap around your ankle.  One will also wrap around the bottom of the boom stand and give it a great low center of gravity.   I bought two sets and now have enough for my whole Strobist kit for the price of one single saddlebag weight.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jun 28, 2008)

I use the voice activated ones.  Provide milk and cookies and they are usually happy.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a couple of cheap old tripods and a couple of old microphone stands.  Stuff that can be found cheaply at pawn shops, and works well.


----------



## m1a1fan (Jun 29, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Take a look at this. Light, portable, strong.
> 
> http://www.bkaphoto.com/detail.asp?section=Flash and Lighting&cat=Light Stands&product=SPBLS32
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the link and info, I'll check into it.



Tiberius47 said:


> I use the voice activated ones. Provide milk and cookies and they are usually happy.


 
:mrgreen:



tirediron said:


> I have a couple of cheap old tripods and a couple of old microphone stands. Stuff that can be found cheaply at pawn shops, and works well.


 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jun 29, 2008)

I also use an old tripod to hold my flash when the voice activated ones are unavailable.


----------

